# New R3-SL build



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

Hi all, 

I have been waiting for my new (2nd hand) frame to arrive, 6 days from the States to my door in OZ!!! wow that's fast.!!!

I am starting this thread to show pics of the build.


1st pic is out of the box,
2nd and 3rd pic weight of the 61cm frame (860gms):thumbsup: 
4th and 5th pic is the EC90 fork weight (360gms):thumbsup: 


Tomorrow when I start the full build I will post more pics.

cheers

Ralph


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

And with DA 7800 cranks (620gms 175mm) and Ultegra BB (221gms)


cheers

Ralph


----------



## pagey (Oct 30, 2009)

sweet ride. I'm waiting for my new S2 frame as we speak.

What wheels are tyou looking at. I'm thinking Shimano 7850-C24 or RS80's


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

pagey said:


> sweet ride. I'm waiting for my new S2 frame as we speak.
> 
> What wheels are tyou looking at. I'm thinking Shimano 7850-C24 or RS80's


I have 3 sets of wheels;

TRAINING: Mavic Open Pro with DA 7800 hubs 36 spoke
RACING: Mavic Kysruim, Mavic Cosmic Carbone.

cheers

Ralph


----------



## Mtn2RoadConvert (Aug 28, 2006)

Looks nice so far! Just wondering why the bike came with the Easton fork instead of the 3T?


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

Mtn2RoadConvert said:


> Looks nice so far! Just wondering why the bike came with the Easton fork instead of the 3T?


I'm not 100% sure, it was 2nd hand, the previous owner may of swapped it out or I think some came with the EC90.

The rest of the build was done today, will post pics soon. So far with everything it is sitting on 7kg.:thumbsup: 

cheers

Ralph


----------



## Tinea Pedis (Aug 14, 2009)

Nice!!!

Where in Oz mate! I love that ed. of the R3-SL.

And what did ya pay for it??


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

*Update update*

Here is the finished product.

I think I need a 350mm seatpost, it feels different to my old Dale, a couple of rides will sort it out. I just need time on the bike, work is keeping me away from home (Newcastle) for weeks on end, this is not good for training.

cheers

Ralph


----------



## AlexRandall (Nov 29, 2008)

Not bad......but those scales you used to weight the frame actually weight heavy (fishing scales always do). You may find its a bit lighter 

Your stem seems a little odd......having multiple spacer under a -17 stem always seems redundant to me. Get a 6deg and have less spacers and a more natural look.

Like the Campy Ti post! If you need a longer one then do yourself a favour and get a zero offset.....a bit lighter and will clamp the rails within 'warrantyable' limits.


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

AlexRandall said:


> Not bad......but those scales you used to weight the frame actually weight heavy (fishing scales always do). You may find its a bit lighter
> 
> Your stem seems a little odd......having multiple spacer under a -17 stem always seems redundant to me. Get a 6deg and have less spacers and a more natural look.
> 
> Like the Campy Ti post! If you need a longer one then do yourself a favour and get a zero offset.....a bit lighter and will clamp the rails within 'warrantyable' limits.


The post is a Dura Ace jobby, I did think the stem looked funny, I have another stem in 6 deg, I just put it on and looks better. Will post updated pic 2morra, getting late here.

cheers

Ralph


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

Here it is with the new stem, better looking for sure. Now if the rain will stay away today for me to ride it will be even better!!!:mad2: 



cheers

Ralph


----------



## AlexRandall (Nov 29, 2008)

Nope - going to rain all day I think.

Post still looks out of place (shiny silver too much of a contrast I think). Stem looks better.


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

I had to change the post to a longer one, went with black. This one will do until I get my WCS carbon jobby. Looks better black though. Name on it as well.

cheers

Ralph


----------



## Tinea Pedis (Aug 14, 2009)

Tinea Pedis said:


> Nice!!!
> 
> Where in Oz mate! I love that ed. of the R3-SL.
> 
> And what did ya pay for it??


?????


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

Tinea Pedis said:


> ?????


Newcastle (Maitland), and $2100 USD delivered.


----------



## Tinea Pedis (Aug 14, 2009)

That's quite excellent.

well done!


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

*Bike update*

Hi all,

My new WCS seatpost arrived and is now installed, should be around 6.9kg ish. I have my training wheels on as well.

cheers

Ralph


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

*Update*

Hi all,

Here is a couple of updates of late, 

New white bar tape
New front "black" tyre on the training wheels.



I need to spend more time on the bloody thing. I think I was a bit optimistic with the weight, it comes in at 7.1kg with my race wheels on it, not 6.9kg......still bloody good for a big bike.:thumbsup: 
And a pic with race wheels.

cheers

Ralph


----------



## bandito (Apr 23, 2009)

Nice job on the seatpost. Now get rid of that old bottle cage and put on a carbon one. That would help as well.


----------



## ralph1 (May 20, 2006)

bandito said:


> Nice job on the seatpost. Now get rid of that old bottle cage and put on a carbon one. That would help as well.


I have a cunning plan.....it involves a giant turnip!!:thumbsup:


----------

